# Best photos from your favorite resorts



## ViciousV609 (Oct 22, 2017)

Post them up... Killington skypeak gondola 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





killington k1 peak
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jimk (Oct 24, 2017)

Don't get me started

You guys have to label these, or is this a guessing thread?


----------



## ViciousV609 (Oct 24, 2017)

jimk said:


> Don't get me started
> 
> You guys have to label these, or is this a guessing thread?


How stupid of me i fixxed that lol

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 24, 2017)

The Bird....


----------



## jimk (Oct 24, 2017)

MRG, would you believe I took this early in morning in Jan 2010 on my first ever ride on the single chair.  I guess I will hold this image in my head the rest of my life as symbolic of my first time at one of the cathedrals of our sport.





A favorite father & son portrait.  Standard tourist shot on the way to Mittersill for you Cannon regulars, but special to me because I haven't been back there since it was taken in March 2010.





From same trip, my son at Wildcat, March 2010.  I've skied Wildcat only three visits 1995, 2005 and 2010, got great weather and conditions each time:???::






LeMassif, Quebec, March 2008.  Mountain/maritime setting is like nothing else I have personally skied. Wish I owned a better resolution camera for this visit. It was a Lord of the Rings type view.





Okemo, VT, obligatory New England low cloud shot, March 2006.


----------



## ViciousV609 (Oct 25, 2017)

Pico glades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ViciousV609 (Oct 25, 2017)

killington peak looking at rams head and backside of pico
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sugarbushskier (Nov 1, 2017)

Love this thread, but it should be moved to the Skiing & Snowboarding forum.

 Sterling @ Smuggs looking towards Stowe. Red Chair summit Magic
 Ripcord bluebird


----------



## JimG. (Nov 1, 2017)

Le Massif


----------



## ViciousV609 (Nov 12, 2017)

sugarbushskier said:


> Love this thread, but it should be moved to the Skiing & Snowboarding forum.
> 
> View attachment 22819 Sterling @ Smuggs looking towards Stowe.View attachment 22820 Red Chair summit Magic
> View attachment 22821 Ripcord bluebird


If i knew how to move it i would lol

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Nov 17, 2017)

Probably my favorite Mount Snow photo I've ever taken! And I've taken A LOT of photos there over the years!!

Late season, early morning, total undercast locked in down low, and the golden bubble cresting the pitch on Lodge over my wife at just the right moment!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Nov 17, 2017)

Wow, the timing that goes into that photo is pretty incredible!


----------



## jimk (Nov 18, 2017)

I gather there is only one golden bubble chair?  Kind of like the glass bottomed car in Whistler's Peak 2 Peak Gondy?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2017)

jimk said:


> I gather there is only one golden bubble chair?  Kind of like the glass bottomed car in Whistler's Peak 2 Peak Gondy?



Yup, chair #50, a.k.a. "the golden bubble" 

About 15 yrs ago, when it was Mount Snow's 50th anniversary season, in honor of their golden anniversary, the painted chair #50 on most of the lifts that had more than 50 chairs hanging from the haul rope, gold. Their popularity and novelty of getting a "golden chair" still lingers today.  So when they were installing the Bluebird in 2011, they were able to get 1 golden bubble as leitner-poma was doing another bubble 6 installation in Sochi, Russia that summer and the Sochi lift is all yellow bubbles. So this enabled Mount Snow to have a "golden bubble" on the Bluebird.  And it's still a coveted chair to ride... Just missed it by 1 today as my son and i were on chair #51 during one of our runs today


----------



## Marla (Dec 20, 2017)

Great photo drjeff! Like someone else said - great timing on that one.


----------



## jgh1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

From the top of Gore Mountain. I have no idea why it’s sideways.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 30, 2017)

Killington 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Dec 31, 2017)

Wow! Great shot!


----------



## Terry (Dec 31, 2017)

View attachment 22983Snowmaking cloud at Shawnee Peak.


----------



## Terry (Dec 31, 2017)

View attachment 22984 Twilight at Shawnee Peak yesterday.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 31, 2017)

1+


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 31, 2017)

Tucks 2011


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 31, 2017)

Pa. BC somewhere in the Poconos .


----------

